

Ballmer: You want XP, we'll keep XP - gscott
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9927721-7.html?tag=newsmap

======
redorb
they should keep xp as long as needed (its too soon)

\- The article mentions windows 7, which seems to be even more "ram weighted"
than vista; actually it seems to be just the full version of vista including
features they wanted to include in the initial release

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7>

------
jgrahamc
I'm actually pretty happy with Win2K

------
johns
Sounds to me like they're setting the stage for a big, dramatic "XP Life
Extended" announcement.

